# Sunburned Texan



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are my pics for my red texas currently:










































Please if u own a red texas or a reg texas add ur pics!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good peter!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice fish


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, great shots, nice model


----------

